# Overdose on Spice and bath salt



## feliciaallen (Aug 14, 2012)

How would you code an overdose on spice and bath salts?


----------



## StudentCPC11 (Aug 17, 2012)

*Spice and Bath Salt Overdose*



feliciaallen said:


> How would you code an overdose on spice and bath salts?



FeliciaAllen, 

   I did a little research on your question. You may have already looked at theses codes, but this is what I came up with. 

   ICD-9 Codes:

    Mineral -----> Salts NEC

      974.6 (poisoning)
      E950.4 (Suicide attempt) 

  After looking up two brands of bath salts on CVS's website: 

       Sodium ------> Chloride(NEC) 

         974.5 (poisoning) 
         E950.4 (Suicide attempt) 

   You only mentioned an overdose. I only looked at poisoning and and suicide, with the thought that someone wouldn't "accidentally" ingest bath salts. As I don't know the full story, none of what I wrote may be the correct coding for this particular instance.

      Hope this was at least a little helpful.


----------



## mitchellde (Aug 17, 2012)

it would not be suicide attempt, as these are now being inhaled as a recreational drug  with devastating results, it would be accidental.  That is intentionally taken but accidentally causing harmful results.  Most bath salts main ingredient is Methylone

poisoning 962.0
accidental E858.0
you sequence the 962.0 first, the patient's problem due to the poisoning second and the E 858.0 last


----------



## StudentCPC11 (Aug 19, 2012)

mitchellde said:


> it would not be suicide attempt, as these are now being inhaled as a recreational drug  with devastating results, it would be accidental.  That is intentionally taken but accidentally causing harmful results.  Most bath salts main ingredient is Methylone
> 
> poisoning 962.0
> accidental E858.0
> you sequence the 962.0 first, the patient's problem due to the poisoning second and the E 858.0 last



  Mitchellde, 

     When I looked in the ICD-9 book I didn't find the code for Methylone. Is there another way to find that particular substance?


----------



## mitchellde (Aug 19, 2012)

maybe not I have a book called the expanded table of drugs and chemicals, methylone is starred as a new listing.  You can purchase this book thru Channel publishing it is around $9.99 right now.


----------

